# spammers



## BOOZER (Feb 23, 2010)

f'n' spammers wtf!!! :bs


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah can one of the moderators block that dude?


----------



## BOOZER (Feb 23, 2010)

it seems these spammers have nothing better to do!! think about it, has anyone actually taking them up on any of the offers???


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 24, 2010)

Only Bobby or Jane can delete their account and ban their IP address. I can only delete the posts when I see them. But I am away on business this week and can only check in the evening.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey, guys! Thanks for the heads up. I don't get to check in here as often as I'd like so if you see spammin going on send me a PM and I'll get to it as soon as I can. Have a great evening!


----------



## Jefroka (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow, I thought this thread was about spam! Use to eat the stuff. I recall it wasn't half bad fried, but who really knows what's in the stuff.

Please for the love of God, don't feed spam to your tegu.

No spamming! Maybe a little potted meat if you're in a jam.














Hate spammers! :roon :woot :rasp :jes :crazy :butt :mrgreen: 


...Jefroka


----------



## wyattroa (Feb 26, 2010)

it is utter crap when every single scrolling thread on the board is from a spammer posting. I like to log on and see what is new with everyone and this is what I see. I can't imagine it is that hard to block them or take care of the issue.. I never see this on other forums.. What is making this one so vulnerable? since this last post I am now editing, it has been 2 minutes and there have been 5 more spam posts.. It is ruining the site. Almost to the point of not wanting to come here and deal with it, even though there is so much knowledge and experience here.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 26, 2010)

We are doing are best to keep them out, but it is coming from one source, they are using a proxy server and each time we ban the IP the IP changes. If you see it, email me at <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> and I will remove it at soon as I get the message.

Thanks, Bobby


----------



## Jefroka (Feb 27, 2010)

Saturday morning spam alert, right now! Yep lots of it.


...Jefroka


----------



## Gman (Feb 6, 2014)

HOW DO I DELETE MY ACCOUNT?!?!?!?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Feb 9, 2014)

Gman said:


> HOW DO I DELETE MY ACCOUNT?!?!?!?



The admin/owner of the group has been notified that you want to delete your account, I am not up to date on whats happening there but please refrain from digging up old threads. Thanks!


----------

